# advertising an event



## matty 1955 (Jan 24, 2011)

could anyone advise on best place to advertise an event, i,e local papers etc, is there a local paper for each area of the island?thanks


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

matty 1955 said:


> could anyone advise on best place to advertise an event, i,e local papers etc, is there a local paper for each area of the island?thanks


What type of event is this?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

local radio tends to be the best way as then word of mouth kicks in.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

The main English papers are 'The Cyprus Weekly' and 'Cyprus Mail' and also popular Greek newspapers Phileleftheros (Liberal) and Simerini (Today). There are quite a few but these are the most popular.


----------

